# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Recommended Books?

## chris128

Just wondered if Mods might consider posting a Recommended books / FAQ sticky like in the WPF forum.
One book that seems to get good reviews everywhere is this: http://www.amazon.com/Data-Driven-Se.../dp/0596523092

Obviously its more aimed towards business use of Silverlight as opposed to just making fancy animations for your website etc but for people like me thats exactly what you want.

I've just ordered it so can hopefully provide my own little review soon enough  :Smilie:

----------


## DeanMc

There is one is Mendhak's FAQ silly! I believe you just need to send him the amazon link and he will add to it!

----------


## chris128

What FAQ? Its no use having a Silverlight specific forum if the FAQ for Silverlight is in another forum...

----------


## DeanMc

True True, but then it makes no sense having a silverlight forum when we have a WPF forum eh?  :Wink:

----------


## chris128

lol it is a bit dead in here... I was tempted to just post my silverlight questions in the WPF section but I thought I would be a good boy  :Smilie:

----------


## DeanMc

Well I intend to play with silvelight in 2010 over the weekend (hopefully) so this board could get more threads shortly

----------


## chris128

Same here, im going to try and remake my website in it  :Smilie:  should be a good learning experience

----------


## chris128

Well I got my "Data Driven Services with Silverlight 2" book today  :Smilie:  Only read a few pages so far but I'll post a little review when im done with it

----------

